# Enge Hosen/Jeans bei Männern



## xynlovesit (28. Juli 2012)

Tag!


Ich wollte einfach mal die Umfrage hier in den Raum werfen, wir Ihr derzeit mit eurer Meinung seid zu Skinny Hosen bei Männern. Als die ersten Männer/Jungs zu 2008-2009 damit angefangen haben, sagt man damals auch heute noch, das sieht doch schwul aus alles. Skinny Hosen sollten nur Frauen tragen und euer Ding-Dong wird doch da regelrecht eingequetscht, wobei das auch quatsch ist, denn seitdem dieser Trend immer populärer geworden ist, gibt's nun passend geschnittene Skinny Hosen mit mehr Freiraum.

Also, wie seht Ihr das? Tragt Ihr selbst welche?


Bitte nicht nicht abstimmen, anhand der Bildern. Diese dienen regelrecht nur zur Erklärung und um sich ein Bild davon zu machen, denn es gibt viele verschiedene Schnitte die heutzutage Skinny genannt werden, aber trotzdem viel weiter oder enger sitzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Naja definiere eng. Ich hab auch 2 röhren jeans die schon "enger" sind aber auf garkeinenfall unbequem. Wenn man die richtige Figur hat sind die Hosen auch ziemlich bequem. Dann sitzten sie extrem eng an den Beinen & man hat im Schritt Freiheit & es ist wirklich erstaunlich bequem


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Juli 2012)

Ich trage keine Hosen.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Juli 2012)

Hose !



> man hat im Schritt Freiheit & es ist wirklich erstaunlich bequem



Wenn man in einer sehr engen Hose im Schritt Freiheit hat... *HÜSTEL*

Ansonsten ist er mir relativ egal, was für Klamotten andere Männer anhaben .
Ich hab da nur eine Anforderung, da ich in meinem Job viel mit Menschen zu tun habe.
Sie sollten einigermaßen sauber sein und nicht müffeln.


----------



## fereman (28. Juli 2012)

ich find sie nicht sehr toll aber find die frage jetzt etwas komisch.magst du lieber pizza oder doch eher nen apfel?


----------



## Ogil (28. Juli 2012)

*summt den Blue Oyster Bar song*

Nein ernsthaft - ich bevorzuge die Hosen lieber etwas weiter, weil ich es einfach bequemer finde. Mit dem Aussehen hab ich kein Problem - muss ja jeder selbst wissen was ihm gefaellt...


----------



## Xidish (28. Juli 2012)

Ich mag keine Röhren-Jeans und keine Extrem-Schlaghosen.
Zu schlabberig sollte sie auch nicht sein - halt nur "eleganter" sitzen.


xynlovesit schrieb:


> Als die ersten Männer/Jungs zu 2008-2009 damit angefangen haben,


Ähm, solche engen Jeans waren schon in den 80ern 'ne zeitlang Mode. 
Da hatte ich sämtliche Jeans/Hosen eigenhändig umgenäht.

Und grundsätzliche ziehe ich das an, was mir gefällt und praktisch ist - und nicht, weil es evtl. gerade Mode ist!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Das da oben ist aber doch keine Skinny, eher Slim Fit  Ich habe ne Zeit lang nur Skinny getragen, weil ich sie einfach geil fand (außerdem sieht man da sein Ding Dong nicht, außer man hat da wirklich nen Meter-Schlauch). Mittlerweile trage ich auch normale Hosen (Slim Fit oder Regular), je nach dem wie es mir passt. Wie Xidish schon gesagt hat, man soll das tragen was einem gefällt. Sollten es nicht grad Borat-Strapse sein 

Ich passe auch nicht in alle rein, die von Cheap Monday krieg ich z.B. nicht mal über meine Wade  Bei Volcom oder Reel schaut das schon anders aus.


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juli 2012)

Habe noch ein weiteres Bild hinzugefuegt, kann man vielleicht eher als Super Skinny bezeichen

@Xidish damit liegst du mit Sicherheit richtig, aber erst jetzt in den letzten paar Jahren hat sich diese Mode wieder so etabliert.


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2012)

Ich trage auch keine Hosen. Nur Röcke


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2012)

ich finde das beide da oben recht schwul mit der hose aussehen,aber hey,was solls,jeder so wie er wil...ich geh immer nach der devise über mode kann man nicht streiten...jeder hat sein eigenen geschmack und das ist auch gut so...ich trag auf alle fälle keine solche enge hosen.hab aber auch ein recht breiten oberkörper.das würde wohl so aussehen als wenn rambo leggins tragen würde


----------



## Manowar (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesen ganzen androgynen Quatsch, kann ich mir nicht mehr angucken.
Andererseits erleichtert mir das die Jagt, weil es zum Glück noch Frauen gibt, die Männer wollen


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Enge Hose? Da klemm ich mir was ab.

Vor ca. einem Jahr sind die Kerle noch in die Weiberabteilung gelaufen um sich das zu holen (für mich ein Beweiß dass das doch recht schwul ist), bis die Mopefirmen gemerkt haben dass das jetzt im "Trend" liegt.

Ich mag bequeme Hosen. Nicht zu eng, nicht zu breit. Ein wenig Luft und straight cut.

Ich kenne Leute die enge Hose getragen haben und bei so einer wie letzte Woche ist es wohl eine Folter mit denen. 

mfg


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Diesen ganzen androgynen Quatsch, kann ich mir nicht mehr angucken.
> Andererseits erleichtert mir das die Jagt, weil es zum Glück noch Frauen gibt, die Männer wollen



Ich muss dir ausnahmsweise mal zustimmen, klar sehen die Hosen irgendwie "schwul" aus, aber ich find die Wortwahl irgendwie ziemlich diskriminierend.
Die Homosexuellen können ja nun nix dafür...

Mehr toleranz wäre wohl ein Anfang.
Ich würde die Buchsen auch nie im Leben anziehen aber man sollte es respektieren lernen!

Witzig finde ich, wie gespalten die Meinungen zu dem Thema offenbar sind, wenn man sich die Umfragewerte anschaut....


----------



## Ogil (30. Juli 2012)

Die Umfragewerte sind womoeglich auch etwas verfaelscht, da am Anfang nur das erste Bild da war. Und da muss ich sagen - sowas in der Richtung (vielleicht etwas weiter) hab ich auch. Beim zweiten Bild wuerde ich nicht sagen, dass es schwul aussieht - sondern einfach nur kacke. Dazu dann noch die komischen Schuhe...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Meint ihr nicht, selbst sowas als "schwul" zu bezeichnen ist diskriminierend ? Was hat das damit zu tun ? Es gibt Szenen (wie man schon oben sieht verbreitet in der Rock-Musik), wo solche Hosen getragen werden, was nicht unbedingt bedeutet, dass da jeder homosexuell ist. (Und selbst wenn, wen interessiert es ? Wir sind alle gleich)

Man sollte einfach das tragen, was einem gefällt und wozu man steht. Wenn das dann von ignoranten Menschen (Manowar) als "ULTRA GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY" bezeichnet wird, würd ich nicht nen F*ck drauf geben, solange du dich in deiner Haut wohl fühlst. Die Medien gaukeln uns schon zu viel vor, wie wir auszusehen haben. Dick, Dünn, whatever. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielleicht sollte man ihn oben noch reinkopieren, dann würden "GAYYYY" Kommentare auch nicht kommen.


----------



## Manowar (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich muss dir ausnahmsweise mal zustimmen, klar sehen die Hosen irgendwie "schwul" aus, aber ich find die Wortwahl irgendwie ziemlich diskriminierend.
> Die Homosexuellen können ja nun nix dafür...
> 
> Mehr toleranz wäre wohl ein Anfang.
> ...



Der ultra gay seal drückt nur mein Empfinden aus 

Aber Androgyn =/= schwul.
Habe 2 homosexuelle Paare im Freundeskreis und dadurch auch öfters Kontakt (nicht falsch verstehen ) zu anderen Homosexuellen und das stört mich kein bißchen.
Bin aber auch durch den Freundeskreis in der Gothicszene unterwegs und wenn du da so viel androgyne Typen sehen würdest, würdest du danach auch so denken 

Das ganze tolerieren? Nen stück weit vllt, ja. Respektieren? Nope.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Der ultra gay seal drückt nur mein Empfinden aus
> 
> Aber Androgyn =/= schwul.
> Habe 2 homosexuelle Paare im Freundeskreis und dadurch auch öfters Kontakt zu *anderen* Homosexuellen...



FAIL! 

Also ich kann mir nich vorstellen das das irgendwie bequem sein soll so als Mann... Werd ich wohl auch nie erfahren 
Aber soll ja Leute geben die auf Schmerzen stehen ^^


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Der ultra gay seal drückt nur mein Empfinden aus
> 
> Aber Androgyn =/= schwul.
> Habe 2 homosexuelle Paare im Freundeskreis und dadurch auch öfters Kontakt (nicht falsch verstehen ) zu anderen Homosexuellen und das stört mich kein bißchen.
> ...




Na meinst du nicht dass man das Verhalten überdenken sollte?
Einerseits hast du nix gegen Schwule im privaten Umfeld, andererseits sind solche Hosen einfach nur "Ultra gay" oder "schwul" - da du dieselbe Terminologie verwendest, zeigt das doch, dass du kein problem damit hast, Schwul als synonym für scheiße zu verwenden.

Ich denke schon dass eine andere Wortwahl sinnvoll wäre.
Man könnte auch einfach sagen die Hosen sehen bescheuert aus weil sie so eng geschnitten sind. Fertig!

Ich kann aber auch sagen es wären scheiß Mullah-Hosen. Womit ich indirekt den Islam beleidigen würde, obwohl die damit überhaupt nix zutun haben. Genauso ist es mit "schwuler Hose".


----------



## Manowar (30. Juli 2012)

Oben in der Auswahl musste ich auch bei "Schwul" nen Haken setzen.
Jeder Hinz und Kunz postet hier öfters Memes/Comics/etc um seine Meinung zu verdeutlichen und hier wird sich so drauf gestürzt, also...einfach mal nicht so ernst nehmen?
Ich hab danach nicht ohne Grund "androgyn" benutzt, also regt euch ab


----------



## Felix^^ (30. Juli 2012)

Was soll daran schwul sein?


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Oben in der Auswahl musste ich auch bei "Schwul" nen Haken setzen.
> Jeder Hinz und Kunz postet hier öfters Memes/Comics/etc um seine Meinung zu verdeutlichen und hier wird sich so drauf gestürzt, also...einfach mal nicht so ernst nehmen?
> Ich hab danach nicht ohne Grund "androgyn" benutzt, also regt euch ab



Ich will dir damit auch nicht an den Karren fahren, viele andere benutzen die Formulierung ja ständig und da muss man IMO schon mal nachfragen.
Mit nicht so ernst nehmen ist es nicht getan - damit macht man es sich zu einfach. Aber ich würde androgyn als nicht diskriminierend akzeptieren 


Und ich sag nochmal, ich stimme dir eigentlich sogar zu und hätte im ersten Moment auch gesagt "voll schwul junge!!!", aber im zweiten Moment denk ich mir, moment das KANN man auch anders sagen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Dass man solche Kommentare unter YT Videos liest .. gut ok, da juckt es niemanden. Aber hier ? In nem halbwegs offenen Forum ? 

Vielleicht sollte man wirklich nur auf sich schauen und andere Meinungen ignorieren, geht aber irgendwie schlecht. :/


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Was soll daran schwul sein?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvmBtRz429A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



für mich sind enge hosen durch police academy und andere filme serien nur für schwule männer weil die sie immer trugen in den filmen serien


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn etwas für einen schwul aussieht darf er dies jawohl schwul nennen.

Wenn ein Schwuler oder eine Lesbe sagen würde "Das ist ja voll hetero" ist es wieder normal? Ich bezweifel stark dass da jemand was gegen sagen würde.
Wenn sich jemand angegriffen fühlt durch was was nicht als Angriff ausgelegt ist, ist es sein Problem.
Wie Konov bereits sagte:


			
				Konov schrieb:
			
		

> einfach mal nicht so ernst nehmen?


Und es hat nunmal auch nicht jeder so einen großen Wortschatz, dass er Wörter wie "androgyn" verwenden kann. 

Ich finde diese Diskussion kann man lange hinziehen, das selbe gilt für Hautfarben, Aussehen, Geschmäcker, Mode, etc..

Nur so nebenbei, ich habe "Nein, aber auch keine zu breiten Hosen" genommen.

Und ich habe beides schon ausprobiert. Mal richtig weite und mal richtig enge Hosen... und ich kann nur sagen: "Klemmt ihr euch da in den engen Hosen nichts ab?!"

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Wenn etwas für einen schwul aussieht darf er dies jawohl schwul nennen.



Ernsthaft ?

Nö.


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ?
> 
> Nö.



Gut das du nicht zu bestimmen hast was man sagen darf und was nicht. 

mfg


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

Wie wärs mit, es ist für die weiblicheren Männer ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Das wäre sachlicher als "schwul" oder "gayyyyyyy"


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit, es ist für die weiblicheren Männer ?



Da gabs doch noch so einen tollen Begriff... Metrosexuell war das glaube ich?

Den könnte man auch nehmen. 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das wäre sachlicher als "schwul" oder "gayyyyyyy"



Also willst du sagen das "schwul" oder "gay" (nichts anderes als der englische Begriffe) nicht sachlich sind? D.h. man dürfte sich nicht als "schwul" oder "gay" bekennen, da es ja nicht sachlich ist?

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn man ein Aussehen als Metrosexuell bezeichnet, ist es sachlicher als wenn man einfach nur sagt "SUPER ULTRA GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY" oder "das is schwul". Weil das eine nicht gleich das andere bedeutet. Und mit dem Outing hat es erst garnix zu tun.

Naja, ich bin raus aus der Diskussion. Zu viel Unverständnis.


----------



## floppydrive (30. Juli 2012)

Enge Hose pffff

Ein echter Mann, schwingt sich in seinen eleganten Pimp Suit und lässt die Bitches antanzen, damit wirkt er locker und zeigt einfach wer der Boss ist, dazu kann das beste Stück noch schön schwingen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Lustige Diskussion 

Enge Hosen...tja wers schön findet...

Ich kanns schon bei Frauen nicht nachvollziehen, wenn ich jedes anatomische Detail "einprägend" vor Augen hab. Wozu ne zweite Haut? Hab doch schon eine 

Obs schwul oder gay ist...oder so aussieht oder ichs so nenn...pfft...warum sollte man sich mit solchen heutzutage gebräuchlichen Attributen zurückhalten, wenn sich eben solche sexuell orientierten Herren selbst als Schwuchteln etc. bezichtigen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das im homoerotischen Bereich wenn ichs mal so nennen darf, doch eher eine Ausdrucksweise herrscht, bei der "Das sieht schwul aus" ne komplette Lachnummer ist. Sehen die meisten Homos (jaha noch sowas völlig unschickliches ^^) übrigens ebenso. Sag doch mal zu nem "Homosexuellen" : "Moah siehts du heute schwul aus"...Die meisten werden dir starhlend mit "Danke " antworten ^^

PS: Gibt wahrlich genug anderes in der Weltgeschichte über das man sich aufregen kann


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit, es ist für die weiblicheren Männer ?



du meinst thai shemales ?


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Lustige Diskussion
> 
> Enge Hosen...tja wers schön findet...
> 
> ...




Das ist eben die Frage... wenn alle Schwulen so denken und es ihnen nix ausmacht sie als schwul und Mode als schwul zu bezeichnen - ok von mir aus 

Aber wenn man "schwul" als adjektiv in einem abwertenden Kontext verwendet - und das lässt sich in der Regel durchaus erkennen - dann ist das nichts anderes als diskriminierend.

Und wenn ich sage, die Hose sieht schwul aus, dann meine ich damit nicht dass es eine schwule Hose ist, denn eine Hose kann nicht schwul sein. Dann meine ich damit, dass sie scheiße aussieht, ergo assoziere ich schwul mit scheiße - um es kurz zu machen - ich werde diskriminierend.... ^^

Von mir aus können wir das Thema aber damit begraben, denn die Erbsenzählerei bringt jetzt auch nix.
Glaube soviele Schwule ham wir hier auch nicht im Board.


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist eben die Frage... wenn alle Schwulen so denken und es ihnen nix ausmacht sie als schwul und Mode als schwul zu bezeichnen - ok von mir aus
> 
> Aber wenn man "schwul" als adjektiv in einem abwertenden Kontext verwendet - und das lässt sich in der Regel durchaus erkennen - dann ist das nichts anderes als diskriminierend.
> 
> ...



Seh ich anders...ich fasse "sieht schwul aus" nicht diskriminierend auf. Ich sehs eher als modisches Eklat, das man dahingehend durchaus abwertend meinen kann, aber das gilt auch für schlampig etc.


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Seh ich anders...ich fasse "sieht schwul aus" nicht diskriminierend auf. Ich sehs eher als modisches Eklat, das man dahingehend durchaus abwertend meinen kann, aber das gilt auch für schlampig etc.



Ist ein modisches Eklat nicht eine abwertende Bemerkung...?!

Was ist schlampig?? Wenn z.b. einer meine Freundin schlampig bezeichnen würde, dann wäre der Typ aber überall unten durch.
Eindeutig abwertend/beleidigend.


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist ein modisches Eklat nicht eine abwertende Bemerkung...?!
> 
> Was ist schlampig?? Wenn z.b. einer meine Freundin schlampig bezeichnen würde, dann wäre der Typ aber überall unten durch.
> Eindeutig abwertend/beleidigend.



Natürlich, aber nicht diskriminierend 
Und wenn gehts ja nur um die Klamotten 
Also müsst es heissen: Deine Freundin sieht schlampig aus


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber nicht diskriminierend
> Und wenn gehts ja nur um die Klamotten
> Also müsst es heissen: Deine Freundin sieht schlampig aus



Ob diskriminierend oder beleidigend - beides ist ein vermeidbarer faux-pas wenn man ehrlich ist.
Einfach sagen, "sieht kacke aus", und fertig. 

Dann beschwert sich auch kein Dschihad-Fanatiker, Heterosexueller, Jude oder sonstige Minderheit über die Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist eben die Frage... wenn alle Schwulen so denken und es ihnen nix ausmacht sie als schwul und Mode als schwul zu bezeichnen - ok von mir aus


Leute die schwul sind und nicht damit leben können dass ihre Art oder Klamotten schwul genannt werden, sollten schnell mal aufhören so zu sein.

Ich trage auch des öfteren voller Stolz meine Left 4 Dead, Gamescom oder andere Game-Shirts. Und wenn das jemand als "nerdy" oder "geeky" betrachtet, ist mir das vollkommen egal. Ich mag den Stil und ich stehe dazu.

Und sag nicht das ist nicht das selbe, hier geht es gerade um Kleidung. Und ob nun etwas nach Nerd, Hopper, Streber, Geek, Goth, Metaler, Lesbe, Schwulem oder Rocker aussieht hat nichts mit Diskriminierung zu tun. 



Konov schrieb:


> Aber wenn man "schwul" als adjektiv in einem abwertenden Kontext verwendet - und das lässt sich in der Regel durchaus erkennen - dann ist das nichts anderes als diskriminierend.


Demnächst fühlt sich alles und jeder diskriminiert, weil er irgendwo in irgendeinem abwertenden Kontext genannt wurde.
Manche Menschen sollten das Leben ein wenig lockerer nehmen, nicht alle sind auch Streit aus. 



Konov schrieb:


> Und wenn ich sage, die Hose sieht schwul aus, dann meine ich damit nicht dass es eine schwule Hose ist, denn eine Hose kann nicht schwul sein. Dann meine ich damit, dass sie scheiße aussieht, ergo assoziere ich schwul mit scheiße - um es kurz zu machen - ich werde diskriminierend.... ^^
> 
> Von mir aus können wir das Thema aber damit begraben, denn die Erbsenzählerei bringt jetzt auch nix.
> Glaube soviele Schwule ham wir hier auch nicht im Board.


Oh doch, Erbsen zählen macht doch einen heiden Spaß. 
Nehmen wir mal an du bist nicht schwul.
Nehmen wir mal an du bist auch ein Fan von der "schwulen Szene".
Nehmen wir mal an schwul zu sein ist für dich nichts "gutes".
Nehmen wir mal an du respektierst schwule trotzdem.
D.H., etwas was für dich unmännlich an Männern ist, ist für dich schwul, weil es nicht zu deiner Meinung passt. Damit bist du immernoch nicht diskriminierend.
Diskriminierend wäre, wenn du direkt gegen Schwule gehen würdest und ihnen nicht den selben Respekt und die selbe Art entgegen bringst, die du auch deinen hetero Mitbürgern entgegenbringst.



Konov schrieb:


> Ist ein modisches Eklat nicht eine abwertende Bemerkung...?!
> 
> Was ist schlampig?? Wenn z.b. einer meine Freundin schlampig bezeichnen würde, dann wäre der Typ aber überall unten durch.
> Eindeutig abwertend/beleidigend.


Schlampig kann meines erachtens auch heißen dass man z.B. die Hose nicht richtig gewaschen hat, das sehe schlampig aus. Du assoziierst hier schlampig wohl stark mit dem Wort Schlampe. Dafür weiße ich dich mal auf die Bedeutungen von schlampig hin, da gibt es nämlich sehr viele.



Konov schrieb:


> Ob diskriminierend oder beleidigend - beides ist ein vermeidbarer faux-pas wenn man ehrlich ist.
> Einfach sagen, "sieht kacke aus", und fertig.



Na... was hat dir jetzt die Kacke getan? Nicht so diskriminierend. 

mfg


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ob diskriminierend oder beleidigend - beides ist ein vermeidbarer faux-pas wenn man ehrlich ist.
> Einfach sagen, "sieht kacke aus", und fertig.
> 
> Dann beschwert sich auch kein Dschihad-Fanatiker, Heterosexueller, Jude oder sonstige Minderheit über die Ausdrucksweise.



Is genauso beleidigend, immerhin wirst du oder deine Freundin in den Vergleich mit Extrementen gezogen ^^


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Und sag nicht das ist nicht das selbe, hier geht es gerade um Kleidung. Und ob nun etwas nach Nerd, Hopper, Streber, Geek, Goth, Metaler, Lesbe, Schwulem oder Rocker aussieht hat nichts mit Diskriminierung zu tun.



Wenn es abwertend gemeint ist, eben doch. Und nur darum ging es mir 
Und wer von uns kann schon sagen, er kann mit Gewissheit sagen NIEMAND meint es abwertend wenn er sagt, es sähe schwul aus?


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn es abwertend gemeint ist, eben doch. Und nur darum ging es mir
> Und wer von uns kann schon sagen, er kann mit Gewissheit sagen NIEMAND meint es abwertend wenn er sagt, es sähe schwul aus?



Und das hat was mit dem Schwulen von nebenan zu tun?

Ich spring ja auch nicht auf und schrei "Diskriminierung" wenn jemand was abwertendes über etwas sagt und das mit "Geeks" oder "Nerds" kombiniert. Denen gefällt es halt nicht, und nun?



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Is genauso beleidigend, immerhin wirst du oder deine Freundin in den Vergleich mit Extrementen gezogen ^^



Lasst doch die armen Exkremente in ruhe, die haben euch nichts getan!

mfg


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Und das hat was mit dem Schwulen von nebenan zu tun?
> 
> Ich spring ja auch nicht auf und schrei "Diskriminierung" wenn jemand was abwertendes über etwas sagt und das mit "Geeks" oder "Nerds" kombiniert. Denen gefällt es halt nicht, und nun?
> 
> mfg



Naja Geeks und Nerds sind keine sexuelle Orientierung... kleiner Unterschied. 
Das sind modische soziale Gruppen die sich mit der Zeit herauskristallisiert haben.



Apropo - *Exkremente*.... nicht Extremente ^^


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Dabei fällt mir ein wen diskriminier ich denn eigentlich bei "Du schwuler dummer Penner" . 
Ach nicht mal bisserl beleidigend kann man in dieser Gesellschaft sein, immer fühlt sich jemand diskriminiert


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja Geeks und Nerds sind keine sexuelle Orientierung... kleiner Unterschied.
> Das sind modische soziale Gruppen die sich mit der Zeit herauskristallisiert haben.



Da, das habe ich gesagt solltest du auslassen. Es geht hier nämlich schlichtweg um die Mode.
Keiner (zumindest sollte es so sein) hat sich hier auf die sexuelle Ausrichtung bezogen, sondern allein auf die Mode. 
Und Mode kann schwul sein. 



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Dabei fällt mir ein wen diskriminier ich denn eigentlich bei "Du schwuler dummer Penner" .
> Ach nicht mal bisserl beleidigend kann man in dieser Gesellschaft sein, immer fühlt sich jemand diskriminiert



Ja, leider sehen das nicht alle so locker. Ich kann gut damit leben wenn man mich wegen meiner Herkunft, meiner Art oder meines Lebensstils aus beleidigt. Warum? Nunja, ich lebe so und wenn sie was falsches meinen, weiß ich selbst dass es anders ist. Man muss drüber stehen.  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

mfg


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Da, das habe ich gesagt solltest du auslassen. Es geht hier nämlich schlichtweg um die Mode.
> Keiner (zumindest sollte es so sein) hat sich hier auf die sexuelle Ausrichtung bezogen, sondern allein auf die Mode.
> Und Mode kann schwul sein.
> 
> mfg




Ahh langsam fällt der Groschen 
Wenn du das wirklich so meintest, dann stimme ich dir zu.

Die Hosen sind eindeutig schwul!

...oder lesbisch...


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ahh langsam fällt der Groschen
> Wenn du das wirklich so meintest, dann stimme ich dir zu.
> 
> Die Hosen sind eindeutig schwul!
> ...



Eh das sagte ich dir schon ne seite vorher xD


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Eh das sagte ich dir schon ne seite vorher xD



Bei manchen Leuten kommt die Message halt nicht an


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juli 2012)

Ich finde solche Hosen bei Männern extrem hässlich. Aber manchen gefällts halt, also sollen sie die ruhig tragen.
Schlimm finde ich nur, wenn Leute hautenge Sachen tragen, aber nicht die Figur dazu haben, also alles rausquillt >_<


----------



## Legendary (30. Juli 2012)

Ich habe angekreuzt, dass es schwul aussieht.

Passende Erklärungen warum finden sich ja schon genug im Thread, da brauch ich nix mehr zu erörtern.


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Hosen bei Männern extrem hässlich. Aber manchen gefällts halt, also sollen sie die ruhig tragen.
> Schlimm finde ich nur, wenn Leute hautenge Sachen tragen, aber nicht die Figur dazu haben, also alles rausquillt >_<



Naja Geschmackssache ich find Hungerhaken die ihr Gerippe zusätzlich noch in solche "Massanzüge" zwängen genau sowenig ästhetisch


----------



## win3ermute (30. Juli 2012)

Dead Kennedys:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Clash:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Definitiv schwul! Aber der Unmännlichste von allen in hautenger Hose - schwul wie Sau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Kind der '80er habe ich selbstverständlich ebenfalls Röhre getragen - da war man kein "Mann", wenn man es nicht hatte. Wem's passt und es tragen möchte, der soll es doch machen! Gerade im Punk und Anfangszeit des "New Wave" waren die Röhren nun mal weit verbreitet.


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2012)

Ich beziehe mich jetzt auf die Bilder im 1. Post auf der 1. Seite.
trage selbst auch solche hosen sieht meiner meinung nach besser aus als solche die einfach nur rumhängen.
was daran schwul aussehen soll weiss ich nicht. ist für mich einfach figurbetont und nicht eng und alle mal besser als die hosen die man bei den knie unten trägt.

ich habe in den Kleiderläden von San Francisco genug typen gesehen die wirklich enge sachen anhatten, glaube aber auch bei denen war nicht jeder schwul. könnte auch einfach eine masche sein um den job zu bekommen. Mädels beraten geht wohl auch einfacher wenn die denken der verkäufer ist vom anderen ufer.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Clint Eastwood ist das Gegenteil von Schwul, er ist eher die Inkarnation des Heterosexuellen.... er hat halt eine enge Westernjeans an.

Das ist noch was anderes als die Emo-Dinger auf der 1. Seite (finde ich jedenfalls)


----------



## Y S L (31. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Clint Eastwood ist das Gegenteil von Schwul, er ist eher die Inkarnation des Heterosexuellen.... er hat halt eine enge Westernjeans an.
> 
> Das ist noch was anderes als die Emo-Dinger auf der 1. Seite (finde ich jedenfalls)



Nicht dein Ernst :O


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst :O



KLAR MAN..... Clint Westforest ähhhh Eastwood ist doch voll Kult


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Die beste Hose die ich je getragen habe war die... Feldhose der Bundeswehr. Bequem, locker, luftig (mit 2 kleinen eingenähten Löchern unterm Schritt, kein Witz^^), unglaublich robust, große Taschen. Nie wieder sowas Komfortables getragen, jeder Zivi hat was verpasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und lasst den Clint in Ruhe. WHAT A MAN!


----------



## Manoroth (31. Juli 2012)

Y schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst :O



es kommt hallt auf die person an die solche sachen trägt. wen so n emo bübchen solche klamotten an hat siehts hallt schon schwul aus (meiner meinung nach)

aber n typ wie clint eastwood könnte sogar in nem clownskostüm rum wuseln und sähe wesentlich männlicher aus als viele junge leute heut zu tags


----------



## win3ermute (1. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und lasst den Clint in Ruhe. WHAT A MAN!



Ach was - nach der Mehrheit der Meinung der Leute hier ist das doch voll schwul, wie der da rumläuft. Noch so eine unmännliche Schwuchtel in viel zu enger Hose in absolut unmännlicher Pose:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch so einer - auch voll unmännlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich meine ich das alles ironisch, bevor das noch jemand falsch versteht. Nur weil ein paar androgyn wirkende Typen damit herumspringen, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß eine Röhre "unmännlich" ist. Man muß sie als Mann halt tragen können.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

schlmmm genug, wer auf ryan gosling steht. ixh mag bradley cooper auch lieber ^^


----------



## Manowar (1. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ach was - nach der Mehrheit der Meinung der Leute hier ist das doch voll schwul, wie der da rumläuft. Noch so eine unmännliche Schwuchtel in viel zu enger Hose in absolut unmännlicher Pose:



Du erkennst aber schon den Unterschied, zwischen Clint Eastwood und so einer Emobratze?
Und dann nochmal zwischen einer Slim-fit und dieser zweiten Haut?


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> schlmmm genug, wer auf ryan gosling steht. ixh mag bradley cooper auch lieber ^^



Ryan Gosling ist ein GOTT, zumindest in dem Männlichkeits-Kult-80er-Style-Best-of-the-year-Film DRIVE!
Von mir aus könnte er auch nen rosa Röckchen tragen  er IST der "Killer"


----------



## win3ermute (1. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ryan Gosling ist ein GOTT, zumindest in dem Männlichkeits-Kult-80er-Style-Best-of-the-year-Film DRIVE!



Nicht nur da - schon in "Believer" als Skinhead mit jüdischer Abstammung(!) zeigte er, was er drauf hat - und hat seitdem nicht nachgelassen, wie natürlich "Drive", aber auch "All Good Things", "Blue Valentine" und "Ides of March" eindrucksvoll belegen. Schauspielerisch kann der Mann alles und hängt derzeit in seiner Altersklasse so ziemlich jeden ab.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

bin ich der einzige hier, der dirve und ryan lame findet?


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige hier, der dirve und ryan lame findet?



Tja offenbar hast du keine Ahnung


----------



## bkeleanor (2. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige hier, der dirve und ryan lame findet?



naja was drive angeht stimm ich dir zu...hatte mehr erwartet und die aussage angeht, dass sie mehr auf realismus setzen wollen, ist seit der szene mit dem town car und der klippe einfach nur lächerlich.

was ryan angeht kann ich nicht zustimmen...den find ich gut. auch in crazy stupid love hat er es voll drauf.


----------



## BushidoSushi (3. August 2012)

Manchen passen sie ganz gut mir selber nicht hab einfach nicht den Körper dafür und im Schritt viel zu wenig platz. 

Auch da ich mich sehr oft also eigentlich jeden tag "abnormal" bewege und nicht nur spazierengehe is die gefahr groß das etwas reissen könnte oder es unangenehm wird.


----------



## win3ermute (4. August 2012)

Nur um Öl ins Feuer zu gießen: Die Boyband im HC mit Sänger in engen Hosen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho6eMT3XI_A[/youtube]

Und die derzeitige Königsklasse im HC; ebenfalls Sänger in verdächtig schwul engen Hosen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQqWO0dIUgc[/youtube]

Beim letzteren Video merkt man so ein wenig, warum ich niemals im Leben genug von dieser Art von Musik bekommen kann; egal, wie alt ich werde.

Edit: Sollte sich jemand angefixt fühlen vom Comeback-Kid-Sound, so sollte er gleich auch hier hereinhören: Manifest. Und mehr als die ersten 30 Sekunden hören - der Song "kippt" vollkommen vom stumpfen HC-Gegrinde in einen der melodischsten, abwechslungsreichsten Songs überhaupt!


----------



## Manowar (6. August 2012)

Bei Bring me the Horizon muss man doch nichtmal auf die Hose schauen, die haben so schon verloren..


----------



## xynlovesit (20. August 2012)

/anstups


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja das ist mein Arsch & nein das ist nicht meine Hose


----------



## xynlovesit (20. August 2012)

Also ich musste erstmal auf dein Profil klicken und schauen ob Mann oder Frau.. :b


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2012)

das ist olis bruder auf dem profil 

genauso wie reflox sich als mann tarnte auf buffed und sich vor kurzen erst als frau geoutet hat ^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Nein das bin echt ich mit meinem durch trainierten arsch in'ner Frauen Hose


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. August 2012)

Es gibt sicher einige gleichgeschlechtliche Szenen, wo du damit gut ankommst ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2012)

oli ist schon an sean vergeben @gaul


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Absolut gay Olli...y u no dress like a man?!


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das ist olis bruder auf dem profil
> 
> genauso wie reflox sich als mann tarnte auf buffed und sich vor kurzen erst als frau geoutet hat ^^


Und Doofkatze ein Mann...hier im Forum ist echt keiner das, was er zu sein scheint...naja, ausser ich vielleicht. Ich ess gerne Bücher.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Haha das Foto ist im vollsuff entstanden normaler Weise zieh ich so enge Hosen nicht an


----------



## RedShirt (20. August 2012)

Ich sag mal, sich "gay" anzuziehen ist weniger Hose als mehr über der Gürtellinie. 

Schon vor 20 Jahren gabs "Röhrenjeans", die jetzt halt anders heißen, und da wars nicht "gay".
Da gehört schon mehr dazu als eine Hose.

Bei manchen hab ich auch das Gefühl, hier spricht der Neid, weil die garnicht mehr in eine reinpassen würden. 

Insofern: möge jeder die Hose, den Rock, Kimono, Lendenschurz tragen, den er möchte


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Oft ist es wirklich der Neid auf die Figur :O


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Oh Evolution, wo hast Du uns nur hingebracht, wenn schon Männer neidisch über die Figur anderer Männer sind?


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Der Neid beflügelt mich sicherlich nicht zu dieser Erkenntnis. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja das ist mein Arsch & nein das ist nicht meine Hose



gerade noch cooles bild zu gefunden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

